# New 37 gallon malawi cichlid aquarium



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

About a month and a half ago, I got a 37 gallon aquarium from my friend, and it's AWESOME!!! About 2 weeks ago, i got 4 awesome malawi cichlids. 1 a yellow labidochromis, 1 a bumblebee cichlid, 1 a possible peacock cichlid, and 1 im not really sure, its orange with black splotches and they're doing great!!!!!! I was wondering if anyone had any comments about them, but they're doing really awesome. I'll try to get some pics posted soon!!! :fish::!::lol::fun::razz::idea:


----------

